# tex shooter classic pdf



## Ry-shot

mxred91 on youtube has this pdf and i thought i would share the link since he has left







beautiful design tex shooter hats off to you http://www.4shared.c..._slingshot.html
a different link from slingshot forum








http://slingshotforu...c-frame-sketch/


----------



## Charles

Thanks!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork

Maybe we could add this to this thread?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9725-texs-classic-frame-sketch/


----------



## Ry-shot

NaturalFork said:


> Maybe we could add this to this thread?
> 
> http://slingshotforu...c-frame-sketch/


added it







thanks


----------



## RedRubber

Thanks
RR


----------



## Beanflip

The "Tex Classic"

View attachment tex-shooter_slingshot.pdf


----------



## leon13

Thanks Beanflip


----------



## Beanflip

If you find this frame to big, you'll be delighted with a reduced version. I've been enjoying 90% scale. I am going to try an 80% today.


----------

